# buying online china lures



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

has anyone ever bought off e-bay ,,,,some lures or tacke from china or surrounding areas,,,,,some of these lures look decent,,,and for a cheaper price....i know you get whet you pay for like miror lures...rapala....etc....tell me your experience with that,,and how long for shipping,,and have you never recieved your product.......and how bout some real good mono you bought....thanks fellas.....fish on !!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The wait, and chance of never tracking down a fraudulent seller is worth the few extra bucks to me.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

In my old age I am more apt to buy my tackle from a local tackle store and my lures from one of the small local manufacturers. I have no desire to keep the Chinese working.


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

ok...i didnt ask you your opinion about the chinese people ..and how you dont buy thier shit..cause i know that you are using..or driving something that was made in china........my question was did anyone ever buy online from e-bay any lures or line.......yeah i agree with some of your opinions about china.......anyway...i shouldnt even have posted this thread !!!!!!

ps.....i love chinese food...........fish on !!!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*My two cents.*

I typically buy lures from the area that I am going fishing, the ones that are used by the status quo cause they must be working.

What I think look like an attractive lure isn't what a fish sees and the lure manufactures make them that way so we will buy what we think is best. 

It's the same with dog food. Ever think your dog cares what his food looks like? They make dog food look appealing for humans.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I personally have NOT bought any over seas tackle, how ever, I have been tempted. YES some the lures look great, bright colors, eyes, etc. Just afraid that I'll get swindled. Guss I'm just gonna have to take a chance.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fishnimpossible said:


> blah,,,,,,,,,,,blah blah.......blah......,,,,,,,,blah......blah blah!!!!!!!!!


This is how your post looks to those of us who are literate. How difficult is it to use proper punctuation, really?


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Suds said:


> In my old age I am more apt to buy my tackle from a local tackle store and my lures from one of the small local manufacturers. I have no desire to keep the Chinese working.


"check your timbs, it's probably made in china"


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

dude on the couch,just stay on the couch!!!


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL! Richard, you're absolutely correct! Fishn, didn't mean to preach to you, but 
I didn't offer my opinion of the Chinese people. That would be racist. Don't put words in my mouth you little internet rodent. You solicited opinions and I gave you mine. Get over yourself.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Suds said:


> LOL! Richard, you're absolutely correct! Fishn, didn't mean to preach to you, but
> I didn't offer my opinion of the Chinese people. That would be racist. Don't put words in my mouth you little internet rodent. You solicited opinions and I gave you mine. Get over yourself.


This has been happening a lot lately. Let me ask everyones opinion then get all pissy when they give it and I dont agree with it...Is it spring yet?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ive bought from japan, pakistan, china, uk on ebay havent had a minutes trouble
ebay uk
ebay sg
ebay
but i buy things that cant be had here........3 weeks has been the tops for shipping


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fishnimpossible said:


> dude on the couch,just stay on the couch!!!


Does this forum have an "ignore user" feature? I'd really like to never read anything this person has to say ever again.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> Does this forum have an "ignore user" feature? I'd really like to never read anything this person has to say ever again.


yes it does.

But to get to the original question I have bought line on ebay from hong kong. It was about $13 for 300yrds so I thought that was a good price. Shipping was pretty quick considering how far it came but I was quite surprised at the quality. I got 6# braid and it was very nice. Tight weave with almost no coating so there was no break-in period like you have with most braids. Really it fishes well and casts well and no wind knots even though I fill my spool to the lip. Anyway I have also purchased hooks and various other things from hong kong and have had no complaints with quality. Which is not surprising since most of what is available here came from there too I am just cutting out the middle man.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I do business on EBAY both as a seller and a buyer.. Let me first say this.. USE PAYPAL.. if your package hasnt arrived you can despute it (up to 45days after purchase, i think) and the buyer is always right. Trust me I know..  

I have also found most stuff will arrive within 10 business day, but if they use the CHEAPO mail option it could take three weeks. Also dont be fooled a lot of the fishing stuff we use over here is made overseas and some is made well and other stuff isnt. I would say purchase something small and see if it worth the time and money. If so shop there again...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

fishnimpossible said:


> ok...i didnt ask you your opinion about the chinese people ..and how you dont buy thier shit..cause i know that you are using..or driving something that was made in china........my question was did anyone ever buy online from e-bay any lures or line.......yeah i agree with some of your opinions about china.......anyway...i shouldnt even have posted this thread !!!!!!
> 
> ps.....i love chinese food...........fish on !!!


What a tool. Here's one for the ignore list. :fishing:


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> This has been happening a lot lately. Let me ask everyones opinion then get all pissy when they give it and I dont agree with it...Is it spring yet?


There is no civil discourse anymore at any level of society. If you are of a different viewpoint, then you are vile. I am beginning to worry about where we are headed. The last time we were so divided on every issue the fishing sucked for five years in Charleston Harbor because of all the iron.

I guess the internet has incubated this as we can mostly remain anonymous and say things to folks on the other end of the wire because we will never see them face to face.

Don’t get me wrong, it is good to have an opinion and defend what you think but we as a society need to always remember that there is another side of things.

See what motivates a pinhead will let you understand a pinhead and then you can defeat a pinhead.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=728


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You just showed your true colors. Good luck getting any help in the future


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> You just showed your true colors. Good luck getting any help in the future


More like age. That little gem he blurted was teenage angst at its finest.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> You just showed your true colors. Good luck getting any help in the future


Yep.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> This is how your post looks to those of us who are literate. How difficult is it to use proper punctuation, really?



Unless you accept the knowledge that the mean intelligence is extremely low you will continue to be disappointed.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fishnimpossible said:


> really ,,your just going to keep on and on with your comments. DUCHE-ON-DA-COUCH....go ahead and hit the ignore button. better yet hit your self in the head with your shovel.".soldier."..why dont you go outside and start filling up some sand bags,,you government ass puppet


I guess I waited too long to find the ignore function.

1. You spelled "douche" incorrectly.

2. Your capitalization and punctuation is still abysmal.

3. I love my shovel. Anyone that doesn't travel with a quality shovel can never accurately call themselves a good surf fisherman.

4. I've filled plenty of sandbags in my day. Some honest labor would probably do you good, but I guess your parents didn't see fit to impart any decent lessons upon you yet. Let me guess... Dad's not around and mommy lets you do whatever you want?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> I guess I waited too long to find the ignore function.
> 
> 1. You spelled "douche" incorrectly.
> 
> ...





Don't waste your breath.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No worries. I can type and watch _Around the Horn_ at the same time.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

around the horns a good show. lol and i must say "duche"ondacouch was a pretty funny name remake...nothin agianst you dude. Thats pretty funny


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

It was funny the first time, but since I've been using this nick for well over 10 years, this is about the 5000th time.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, the backpedal instead of an actual apology and/or admittance of inappropriate behavior coupled with an effort to improve one's self. Why am I not surprised?


(With terrible punctuation in tow, no less.)











Also... if you're going to quote something, at least look it up so you get it right.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Dude,*

he joined 1-31-2011. 91 posts. 
Your mammy know you play on the computer fishnimp?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Where's a MOD when ya need one.............


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*10-4*

Rudde.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

:beer:opcorn:...................hahahahahahaha


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Let me guess... Dad's not around and mommy lets you do whatever you want?


Come on, now - you wouldn't want someone talking to YOUR 12-year-old like that...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Come on, now - you wouldn't want someone talking to YOUR 12-year-old like that...


If _I_ had a 12-year-old, no one would have to.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

fish123 said:


> You're being such a cretin! Ignoramuses resort to pejorative,derogatory and defamatory libel when they run out of justification and can no longer conjure up a rejoinder,traversal, refutation or rebuttal.


Can somebody please tell me in simpler words what this means?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well the Mods have jobs to but thanks to a few buddies maken a call someone gets to sit with the goofy hat on for a while.

The Mods motto "WE may be slow but,,,but we are happiest at this pace"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jamesvafisher said:


> Can somebody please tell me in simpler words what this means?


Well.....never mind.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

..wow...this thread ha

ive bought a bucha crap from malaysia and japan off ebay...never a problem


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jamesvafisher said:


> Can somebody please tell me in simpler words what this means?


Its a kid in school who thinks he is awesome. I put him on my ignore list too. It seems to be growing a lot with the latest joiners here..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, someone just went from a week to you will see him when ya see some of yall skipping down the beach wearing a thong :--|

Words carry actions


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

How did he get a permaban while on a week's vacation? lol


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jamesvafisher said:


> Can somebody please tell me in simpler words what this means?


I rest my case. To state it in a colloquialism; You're a dimwit.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Its a kid in school who thinks he is awesome. I put him on my ignore list too. It seems to be growing a lot with the latest joiners here..


Why exactly? Because I'm a sesquipedalian?

I can not form a retort for libel without at least amiss assumptions and or data. You obviously have no criterion for your statement, otherwise you would've stated it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Fish123

All them big flowery $5.00 words and ya have to resort to name calling??

Your safer sticken with them big words.

Remember folks,, big rule is no personal attacks


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> Why exactly? Because I'm a sesquipedalian?
> 
> I can not form a retort for libel without at least amiss assumptions and or data. You obviously have no criterion for your statement, otherwise you would've stated it.


Oh my God... Give me a break...   

Reminds me of an episode of "SpongeBob Squarepants" that I watched with my kids. A very proper quote from Squidward Tentacles: "You can't fool me - *I* listen to public radio!" (in smug tone)

I thought that this was a fishing forum, but apparently it is a pschological disorder diagnosis/referral forum.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*That is the beauty of this place*

People get to say what they would never tell someone face to face. I think the guy is funny. He dosen't know much about catching fish but he seems to have desire.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow I know I can't be the only one who cant understand what Fish123 is saying


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jamesvafisher said:


> Wow I know I can't be the only one who cant understand what Fish123 is saying


He likes long words and wants to argue. That's it in a nutshell.

An effective communicator can cut much deeper with much smaller words. Those big words and rambling thoughts are just a disguise for the "My IQ is bigger than yours" complex. Of course, it is just a delusion.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> He likes long words and wants to argue. That's it in a nutshell.
> 
> An effective communicator can cut much deeper with much smaller words. Those big words and rambling thoughts are just a disguise for the "My IQ is bigger than yours" complex. Of course, it is just a delusion.


You may have heard this in high school "It's not size that matters, it's how you use it.". Well that applies in communication as well.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> You may have heard this in high school "It's not size that matters, it's how you use it.". Well that applies in communication as well.


Right, I agree. So how come you don't practice what you preach?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Right, I agree. So how come you don't practice what you preach?


Because language shouldn't _just _be a means for the conveyance of information. It should be art, that is why we study the greats: Shakespeare,Poe,Hemingway,Frost, etc. When speaking you should be painting a great portrait of information and emotion, a masterpiece. Rather, most blindly spew. Unfortunately language is increasingly becoming printed noise.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> Because language shouldn't _just _be a means for the conveyance of information. It should be art, that is why we study the greats: Shakespeare,Poe,Hemingway,Frost, etc. When speaking you should be painting a great portrait of information and emotion, a masterpiece. Rather, most blindly spew. Unfortunately language is increasingly becoming printed noise.


Art and Entertainment are only a reflection of the time in which they are framed. (whether we are due for a "Renaissance" is subjective) And you, sir, are no Shakespeare, Poe, Hemingway, Frost, etc.

Do you actually fish, or are you just a frustrated Substitute teacher?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fish123 said:


> Because language shouldn't _just _be a means for the conveyance of information. It should be art, that is why we study the greats: Shakespeare,Poe,Hemingway,Frost, etc. When speaking you should be painting a great portrait of information and emotion, a masterpiece. Rather, most blindly spew. Unfortunately language is increasingly becoming printed noise.


You'll learn that art has a tendency to piss lesser people off. That's why our language has become drab, because the weak minded become vocal when offended and they're offended by displays of intelligence they don't posses. To them, you sound condescending by clearly articulating your thoughts. The world's upside down and intelligence should be publicly celebrated instead of condemned.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Art and Entertainment are only a reflection of the time in which they are framed. (whether we are due for a "Renaissance" is subjective) And you, sir, are no Shakespeare, Poe, Hemingway, Frost, etc.
> 
> Do you actually fish, or are you just a frustrated Substitute teacher?


In your attempts to insult him, you accidentally give him high praise. He hasn't even graduated high school and you believe him to be a college graduate. I'm sure some inferences to your IQ can be drawn from this.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

skunk king said:


> I'm sure some inferences to your IQ can be drawn from this.


Draw all the inferences you want. I'm not too proud to be insulted. 

BTW - you don't have to be a college graduate to be a "substitute teacher". You don't even have to be any kind of graduate, in many places. See what I did there...


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

skunk king said:


> You'll learn that art has a tendency to piss lesser people off. That's why our language has become drab, because the weak minded become vocal when offended and they're offended by displays of intelligence they don't posses. To them, you sound condescending by clearly articulating your thoughts. The world's upside down and intelligence should be publicly celebrated instead of condemned.





skunk king said:


> In your attempts to insult him, you accidentally give him high praise. He hasn't even graduated high school and you believe him to be a college graduate. I'm sure some inferences to your IQ can be drawn from this.




Thanks, I appreciate the kind words. You're very right about language becoming drab(good word too, it can be used literally and metaphorically very well), people's poor understanding leads to their amiss disgust.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Art and Entertainment are only a reflection of the time in which they are framed. (whether we are due for a "Renaissance" is subjective) And you, sir, are no Shakespeare, Poe, Hemingway, Frost, etc.
> 
> Do you actually fish, or are you just a frustrated Substitute teacher?



Also, even though I am not admissible into the kingdom of Shakespearian language doesn't mean I can't aspire. If I wanted to insult you, I'd just spew some German at you. German is a very good language for insulting.

Du bist ein widerlich Arschloch!
(For example, the said above)


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Suds said:


> In my old age I am more apt to buy my tackle from a local tackle store and my lures from one of the small local manufacturers. I have no desire to keep the Chinese working.


How about re-phrasing that to say the Communist government of China uses it's citizens as a strategic national defese resource. All commerce in China enriches the government who uses the resources for national dominace. The Chinese government isn't our friend. They have a standing military that is larger than the population of the United States.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> Also, even though I am not admissible into the kingdom of Shakespearian language doesn't mean I can't aspire. If I wanted to insult you, I'd just spew some German at you. German is a very good language for insulting.
> 
> Du bist ein widerlich Arschloch!
> (For example, the said above)



I am embarrassed for you. 

Have a nice life.

[ignore]


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Draw all the inferences you want. I'm not too proud to be insulted.
> 
> BTW - you don't have to be a college graduate to be a "substitute teacher". You don't even have to be any kind of graduate, in many places. See what I did there...


That depends on the local jurisdiction. Where I live, they must poses or be working towards a bachelors.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ronaulmtd said:


> How about re-phrasing that to say the Communist government of China uses it's citizens as a strategic national defese resource. All commerce in China enriches the government who uses the resources for national dominace. The Chinese government isn't our friend. They have a standing military that is larger than the population of the United States.


I agree, though there may be a silver lining. If they were to attack us, they'd be committing economic suicide , %90 of their economy is exports to the US. Not to mention we wouldn't pay back their 12 billion.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

fish123 said:


> Unless you accept the knowledge that the mean intelligence is extremely low you will continue to be disappointed.


Sorry guys. There are so many dweebs, jerks, know-it-alls and posers in this thread (myself included)...but that quote is a classic.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

solid7 said:


> BTW - you don't have to be a college graduate to be a "substitute teacher". You don't even have to be any kind of graduate, in many places. See what I did there...


Obviously the case in your neck of the woods. In my district, they must be a college graduate or close to finishing their degree.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fish123 said:


> I agree, though there may be a silver lining. If they were to attack us, they'd be committing economic suicide , %90 of their economy is exports to the US. Not to mention we wouldn't pay back their 12 billion.


That's not really true. There manufacturing base is much more diversified as they also export to Europe and other destinations around the globe. Africa and India will undo them as cheap manufacturing and textiles leave China for cheaper destinations. 




Lipyourown said:


> Sorry guys. There are so many dweebs, jerks, know-it-alls and posers in this thread (myself included)...but that quote is a classic.


Amen


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

skunk king said:


> Obviously the case in your neck of the woods. In my district, they must be a college graduate or close to finishing their degree.


If you say so...


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

skunk king said:


> That's not really true. There manufacturing base is much more diversified as they also export to Europe and other destinations around the globe. Africa and India will undo them as cheap manufacturing and textiles leave China for cheaper destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think so? I heard 90%, although that could be false. Anyhow, they'd loose a fortune if we imposed a embargo.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> If you say so...


He's right, we live in the same neck of the woods.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

solid7 said:


> If you say so...


I'm not "saying so", it's a listed requirement. Educate yourself before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

skunk king said:


> I'm not "saying so", it's a listed requirement. Educate yourself before jumping to conclusions.


If you say so....


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You realize you sound like this. Correct?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3iNxZ8Dww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89frRi8GgGA


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds like this to me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs&feature=related


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

skunk king said:


> sounds like this to me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vw2CrY9Igs&feature=related


"It's got what plants crave."


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fish123 said:


> You realize you sound like this. Correct?


Do you realize how YOU sound?

While I applaud you for being educated and seeing language as an artform, you have a long way to go. Your wordmongering makes your writing seem condescending and unpolished, and your general demeanor is not much better.

I've seen a lot of college students and fresh graduates with varying degrees of this holier-than-thou attitude, but the reality is that being better than someone or everyone simply doesn't get you anywhere. The people you are trying to communicate with need to understand and identify with you.

This is a fishing forum, not a Harvard graduate lecture. Adapt your language accordingly, and it will be better recieved. In short, know your audience.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dudeondacouch said:


> Do you realize how YOU sound?
> 
> This is a fishing forum, not a Harvard graduate lecture. Adapt your language accordingly, and it will be better recieved. In short, know your audience.


dudes got a point. just sayin


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Do you realize how YOU sound?
> 
> While I applaud you for being educated and seeing language as an artform, you have a long way to go. Your wordmongering makes your writing seem condescending and unpolished, and your general demeanor is not much better.
> 
> ...



SCHOOLED by "douche-on-a-couch". 

Spot on, by the way....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> Do you realize how YOU sound?
> 
> While I applaud you for being educated and seeing language as an artform, you have a long way to go. Your wordmongering makes your writing seem condescending and unpolished, and your general demeanor is not much better.
> 
> ...


What holier-than-thou attitude? I agree about knowing the audience, but what makes him "holier-than-thou"? He was insulted and returned the favor, and insulted for using complex words...hardly an offense.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> Do you realize how YOU sound?
> 
> While I applaud you for being educated and seeing language as an artform, you have a long way to go. Your wordmongering makes your writing seem condescending and unpolished, and your general demeanor is not much better.
> 
> ...




So I should stupefy my language to fit your needs? You guys do understand how to use Google don't you?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

skunk king said:


> insulted for using complex words...hardly an offense.


Being an amateur hour Thesaurus boy was the offense. Turning a fishing forum into a lecture hall was the secondary. Being your son was the third.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> So I should stupefy my language to fit your needs? You guys do understand how to use Google don't you?


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fish123 said:


> So I should stupefy my language to fit your needs? You guys do understand how to use Google don't you?


Actually, you probably should. I know where you're coming from because some of the yo-yos here think I'm a know-it-all for asking questions and wanting to understand not just what, but why they do some things they do. 

As a critique, some things do read as trying too hard to make the words fit. Instead, relax and let them come to you instead of trying to force them. It'll make it read better. That said, I much prefer to read what you write over some of the other stuff with chit and MF used as punctuation. Better to try and fail at civilized language than to master ghetto talk.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

skunk king said:


> What holier-than-thou attitude?
> 
> 
> fish123 said:
> ...



opcorn:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish123 said:


> So I should stupefy my language to fit your needs? You guys do understand how to use Google don't you?


You've still got a ways to go kid. From what I heard about you from Rick you seem like a nice kid, but just keep in mind that you haven't seen everything or understand everything yet.

Dude's post had nothing to do with what your response was. He was just making reference to the fact that intelligence can't be shared if your delivery method shuts the ears of your target.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love to watch it when a kid gets all grown up and thinks he can hang out with the same kinds of guys that used to beat him up at school... This is fun. Keep it up!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

NTKG said:


> You've still got a ways to go kid. From what I heard about you from Rick you seem like a nice kid, but just keep in mind that you haven't seen everything or understand everything yet.
> 
> Dude's post had nothing to do with what your response was. He was just making reference to the fact that intelligence can't be shared if your delivery method shuts the ears of your target.


If you're going to critique me, be specific rather than just saying "You've got a long way to go". You don't know me and vise versa. Just because you've heard about me from Rick doesn't mean you know the first thing about me.




skunk king said:


> Actually, you probably should. I know where you're coming from because some of the yo-yos here think I'm a know-it-all for asking questions and wanting to understand not just what, but why they do some things they do.
> 
> As a critique, some things do read as trying too hard to make the words fit. Instead, relax and let them come to you instead of trying to force them. It'll make it read better. That said, I much prefer to read what you write over some of the other stuff with chit and MF used as punctuation. Better to try and fail at civilized language than to master ghetto talk.


Thanks for the criticism, I appreciate it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish123 said:


> If you're going to critique me, be specific rather than just saying "You've got a long way to go". You don't know me and vise versa. Just because you've heard about me from Rick doesn't mean you know the first thing about me.



My only critique at this point is to not be jerk and ask if people know how to use google. It's not very nice. 

Rick said very good things about you, and Rick is a good guy.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

solid7 said:


> I love to watch it when a kid gets all grown up and thinks he can hang out with the same kinds of guys that used to beat him up at school... This is fun. Keep it up!


I bet he can handle his own. Not all nerds are weaklings and he's certainly not. I was captain of the football team with 7 varsity letters from 3 sports. Not bragging, just saying. 

In my experience, few fishermen fit the mold you're referring. They're too lazy to get outdoors and too dumb to seek out a fishing board on the internet. And why do you want to insult him? In another thread you said you're a great success in life and inferred people without your point of view are a failure. Why would not that same principal of communicating with people apply here to a young and impressionable mind? I don't see the need to tear him down as he has many admirable attributes. Maybe because a teenager has gone toe to toe with your great wit? I don't get it.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

NTKG said:


> My only critique at this point is to not be jerk and ask if people know how to use google. It's not very nice.
> 
> Rick said very good things about you, and Rick is a good guy.


I'm sure he did, and he is a good guy. That being said, you shouldn't act as if you know someone when you don't.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

skunk king said:


> I don't get it.



That was the only thing that you said that actually mattered. And it's dead on.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> I'm sure he did, and he is a good guy. That being said, you shouldn't act as if you know someone when you don't.


He is right, you know. Clearly he is trying to tell you that whatever Rick said was complete bullshit.


----------



## capri (Dec 10, 2008)

fish123 said:


> Also, even though I am not admissible into the kingdom of Shakespearian language doesn't mean I can't aspire. If I wanted to insult you, I'd just spew some German at you. German is a very good language for insulting.
> 
> Du bist ein widerlich Arschloch!
> (For example, the said above)


Fisch 123 ,bitte benutze die deutsche Grammatik richtig ! This tread is funny .Fish123 ,learn the german grammar first .


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

You know the terrible thing about arguing? You never see your accomplishments. You never see people in a debate or argument say "Hey, I think you're right.", instead they won't admit they're wrong(if they indeed are and come to realize it) until later, or never.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

fish123 said:


> You know the terrible thing about arguing? You never see your accomplishments. You never see people in a debate or argument say "Hey, I think you're right.", instead they won't admit they're wrong(if they indeed are and come to realize it) until later, or never.


That is SO true.

Well... go ahead. We are waiting.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

capri said:


> Fisch 123 ,bitte benutze die deutsche Grammatik richtig ! This tread is funny .Fish123 ,learn the german grammar first .


Ich werde versuchen, mein Bestes, aber ich bin nur zu lernen. Ich werde in Deutschland für den Sommer und das sollte helfen.

Ich bin ein Berliner!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

capri said:


> Fisch 123 ,bitte benutze die deutsche Grammatik richtig ! This tread is funny .Fish123 ,learn the german grammar first .


Fish 123 MUST be right... (don't you know how to use Google?!?)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya know what??? My dear sweet ol grandpappy said this sayn might come in handy oneday

"All this wonderful bantering back and forth is like tryn to flush a cloged craper,,,, it aint going no where."

And just think, SandFlea said my 4th grade edjumacations (liked it so much, went 3 times) and delightfull wit wouldnt get me out of a wet paper bag :redface:

Please read my own personal quotes below


----------

